# Heart pacemaker and chainsaws



## msjanket (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anybody not in the heart pacemaker business really know if running a chainsaw while having a pacemaker in one's chest is to be totally avoided? Seems like there are all sorts of answers to this question but not sure what answer is correct. thanks


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 11, 2007)

A guy I worked with had one put in. He was told not to run one, period!!!!
He could run a weedeater, but not a chainsaw or a quick cut concrete saw. He was told the thing is you hold it closer to you're chest than you do a weedeater?


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 11, 2007)

With something as important as a pacemaker, isn't this a question for your doctor, not a bunch of chainsaw and tree junkies?


----------



## Wortown Mick (Nov 11, 2007)

Well now then, whats at question here. The saws or the pacemaker hahah.
Surely a chainsaws far more complicated than a silly pacemaker, so we must know more about this issue than some silly doctor.


Ahha, yeaah, on a more serious not the issue at hand is the field generated by the ignition system. I know non resistor plugs can disrupt radio transmission so this is probably along those lines.

Run a resistor plug and dont hold the saw to your chest and youll probably be fine.




Dadatwins said:


> With something as important as a pacemaker, isn't this a question for your doctor, not a bunch of chainsaw and tree junkies?


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Nov 12, 2007)

Theres enough energy in these systems to affect the lights in my shop. One light had a bad ballast and would only come on if I tached up a saw for a few seconds. My buddies loved that one.

Replacing the Starter solved the problem.



The other one would get purple and orange swirls in it and I had to replace the ballast to stop it.


.


----------



## Fuzly (Nov 12, 2007)

My Dad's doc (affectionately know as "the electrician" because of all the pacemakers she has put in) told him absolutely no chainsaws. Something about the magnetic field if I remember correctly.

I know there is a warning in the Stihl owner's manual too.

This drives my Dad nuts and I'm afraid he'll try it once just to see what happens.

Also, this is probably the reason I've started hanging out here, because I am doing A LOT more cutting since Dad got his orders (with plenty of supervision from at least 8 feet away).


----------



## troutfisher (Nov 12, 2007)

I have speakers in my ear muffs, and wear a CD player on my belt while I'm carving. If I move the saw too close to my left hip, It'll make the cd player quit.


----------



## msjanket (Nov 12, 2007)

*pacemaker and chain saw*

I've had zero problem running a weed wacker and small Husky leaf blower with my pacemaker inserted. The reason I asked the question is there's really nobody that speaks from experience, per se, and you tend to get all sorts of answers, if you can call them answers. Part of the CYA mentality is that a manufacturer of pacemaker devices, in this case, wants to stay clear of liability so rather than take a chance on somebody having a problem with a certain device, the manufacturer just says "no" whether it's totally substantiated or not. You really think a doctor knows everything about a pacemaker? If so, you can line up and buy the Florida swampland I have for sale. They just figure it's real easy to say no rather than go through testing and be forced to substantiate via trials whether or not there is any magnetic or electrical interference.

Mike


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike:

I believe you have a perfect understanding of the situation. It's very unlikely that you'll get clearance from any medical professional if there's even the most remote chance that there could be a problem. It really is CYA. Probably for good reason but most of the people I know in the field are running scared.
Phil


----------



## msjanket (Nov 12, 2007)

*Pacemaker and chain saw*

People are very astute and correct to see that medical malpractice is such a dicey subject these days. In modern day America, there's always somebody to blame....for everything. Even giving advice freely can be construed as taking on responsibility that is dangerous and costly. America has become a whining champion in the world these days. If we had a court system that worked we'd find things different. The dollar rules.

Mike


----------



## gasman (Nov 15, 2007)

msjanket said:


> I've had zero problem running a weed wacker and small Husky leaf blower with my pacemaker inserted. The reason I asked the question is there's really nobody that speaks from experience, per se, and you tend to get all sorts of answers, if you can call them answers. Part of the CYA mentality is that a manufacturer of pacemaker devices, in this case, wants to stay clear of liability so rather than take a chance on somebody having a problem with a certain device, the manufacturer just says "no" whether it's totally substantiated or not. You really think a doctor knows everything about a pacemaker? If so, you can line up and buy the Florida swampland I have for sale. They just figure it's real easy to say no rather than go through testing and be forced to substantiate via trials whether or not there is any magnetic or electrical interference.
> 
> Mike





Small Wood said:


> Mike:
> 
> I believe you have a perfect understanding of the situation. It's very unlikely that you'll get clearance from any medical professional if there's even the most remote chance that there could be a problem. It really is CYA. Probably for good reason but most of the people I know in the field are running scared.
> Phil





msjanket said:


> People are very astute and correct to see that medical malpractice is such a dicey subject these days. In modern day America, there's always somebody to blame....for everything. Even giving advice freely can be construed as taking on responsibility that is dangerous and costly. America has become a whining champion in the world these days. If we had a court system that worked we'd find things different. The dollar rules.
> 
> Mike



Pacemakers are turned to a default mode when a magnet is placed on them by design. When it is removed they should return to their normal programming. With a modern pacemaker I would geuss 99% of the time that will be the case.

A defibrillator component will be turned off totally by a magnet. And will resume working if removed. All by design.

In the past, some models didn't do a good job of returning to programmed function. Serious incidents have resulted. Current models (about the last 3-5years) are better. 

Ifyou held a running chainsaw close to your chest, I would not be at all surprised if the switch was triggered, but would go back to normal when the saw was far away again. Again newer models are very unlikely to have a problem. Older models also very unlikely to have a problem but defineitly possible.


----------

